# Naming my bio/misty trampoline trick



## deifys (Jan 4, 2012)

As the snow is now gone at my local hill, the trampoline has come out again. I was mostly mocking about till I learnt this trick:

Misty/bio 900 on trampoline - YouTube

The first attempt looks like a bio. I cant see any flip going there, but Im no trick expert. But the 2nd try?


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Are you trying to name this for a snowboard trick?


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Bio is a ski trick thrown forward... this is a snowboard forum, so if your trying to determine what that would be called on a snowboard then...

Your first rotation was frontside (I'm assuming you ride regular by your strong leg) and dropped your lead shoulder hard to the left... which to me makes this a FS Double Cork 900 (the second cork was barely there but close).

Anyone else agree?


----------



## deifys (Jan 4, 2012)

Totally fresh in the trick-business. Rule bio out then! Yes, would like the closest snowboard trick name.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Which way do you ride? Reg or Goofy?


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

How bout let's land it, then name it. Cause no one is landing that on a snowboard.....or even spinning that way.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

LOL... no need to be mean, he just wants to know what he's basically doing, not saying he invented a new trick and can stomp it with eaze...

Anyways, its basically a FS Double Cork 900 if you break it down to its elements, but I would not try that on a snowboard as mentioned above, you wont land on your feet, you will probably just hook up off the lip. Why not slow it down and try a FS Corked 540 and see how smooth you can get that?


----------



## deifys (Jan 4, 2012)

ThunderChunky said:


> How bout let's land it, then name it. Cause no one is landing that on a snowboard.....or even spinning that way.


Never seen it be thrown, never intend to try it either. Just having fun on the trampoline. 

I will try to smooth out the 540 for this one, maybe one day I can do something like that on my board. I ride regular, btw.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

deifys said:


> I ride regular, btw.


Ya I was like 99% sure... happy huckings lol


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

If you skinnied u your stance it might be possible. Something to work towards though.


----------



## deifys (Jan 4, 2012)

Haha, would look super ridiculous. Drill out custom holes so I can stand real close.


----------

